

Ask HN: Software Patent Best Practices - tltjr

As someone who is actively working on a software application I intend to market, I'm troubled by the increasing number of posts about patent trolls, lawsuits, etc.. I understand this risk cannot be mitigated entirely, but what steps can a developer take to protect themselves and their software?
======
petegrif
Against what? Is your concern that you will (hopefully inadvertently) infringe
on someone else's patent or that someone will rip off your invention?

